# Age this !



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

Again free ranging whitetails - 

ferg....


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Holy Smokes Ferg! :yikes: I'm not even gonna try, its been to long since I've come up against something like that!  

Incredable pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Who knows.But this fall it will be back to zero....:evil:


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Heck, that deer in the 2nd pic has so much antler he's got it coming off his back. :lol: 

I'd guess the big boy at 4.5, and the smaller buck at 2.5. Nice Deer!


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

I'd say those soybeans are no more than 90 days old.

The Acer Rubrum is 22 years old.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

5 1/2 and 2 1/2 is my opinion. One massive deer that is for sure musst be from Lake county

AW


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

4.5 and 2.5, And they can't be from lake co. we can get trophy soybeans like that to grow there.


----------



## jk hillsdale (Dec 7, 2002)

What an outstanding buck!

I'm guessing 4.5 & 2.5.

What county was the picture taken in?


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

wow :yikes: At leats it fit in the camera view!!!


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Ferg, are those Tennessee deer?

The velvet is misleading. Makes the antlers look like there is a lot more mass there than what there really is.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Ferg I told you the property is posted and we don't like tresspassers on it so get your cameras off of it as well :lol: Massive deer to say the least what a beast

AW


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

WHO CARES!!!!! :yikes:  But I can venture a guess that you're going to take their birthday away this season. I've been fortunate to see a rack that was comparable to the big one if not bigger, as I couldn't count it up due to not wearing my glasses to see that much detail and he wouldn't come in close enough for me to take him with my bow. Matter of fact he was big enough to make the thick 6pt I was already drawn on, run for cover without hesitation. Soo in throey, I lost out on two beautiful bucks that mid October day.

Good luck, I hope you get either of those.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

In my book - and it has the Lexington Tn Hunters all walking around bent over as to be so obvious of their excitment - :yikes: 


I'd guess this guy at 4.5 - 5.5 - and 150 - 160 - 

The guy that has been 'watching' this brute indicated that he has vid of him eating in the middle of the day - right out in the open, but in the last couple of weeks he has going completely nocternal - Not a single pic/vid/sighting at any of the deer 'usual' day time spots.

This deer would likely be a record here in Tn at least for weight/size - he is a real horse - they have very large racks here, but they are on very small deer - 'normally'

This guy sure is an exception - 

Lexington TN is between the Tennessee River and the Mississippi River, mostly Ag country, river bottoms as the last third of Tennessee slopes down to the Miss river. Kind like the area from Holland, GH up to muskegon , white cloud, Mt Pleasent...


Of course we about to get it socked to us from Katrina - Never have seen Tropical Storm Warnings this far inland in all my years in the CG. I hope the resulting flooding doesn't take to many deer with it. We flood VERY FAST here - 

ferg....


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

The big guy is old enough to know better and he lives yet another year  <----<<<


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

old enough.... i'll age the meet after though.


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

The picture clearly states 08/25/05 - therefore the picture is 4 days old. You've got to try harder than that.

I have no idea how old the deer are however. I'd guess greater than 1.5 years though.


----------



## Lenaweebowhunter (Sep 15, 2003)

The big guy....from his chest girth and antler size I'm going to say is 4.5, but could be older, the smaller one 2.5


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Anywhere from 4.5 to 6.5 IMHO. 5.5 if I had to bet. Big drooping belly. Where is this second deer some speak of? I only see one deer. 

Here's a decent aging link...
http://www.mosportsmen.com/land.htm#age


----------



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

That big guy carries his body mass very nice imo. I'll put him at 5, as he still looks pretty firm to me from those photos. Heck of a rack! I'll put the smaller one at 3. Fun little game you have here, good luck on taking them boys down this fall!

-NineMilly


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

Sib said:


> Heck, that deer in the 2nd pic has so much antler he's got it coming off his back. :lol:
> 
> I'd guess the big boy at 4.5, and the smaller buck at 2.5. Nice Deer!



LOL. Holy Freholies. That is one monster. I will jump on the 5.5 and 2.5 bandwagon.

Dan


----------

